# REMOTE CAR STARTER FOR 2006 VW JETTA 2.5



## machillo15 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can someone make some recomendations for what type of remote car starter that I should get for my car? Should I even bother trying to put one in my car? will it void my warranty? I would like to put one in but I don't want it to be a bad idea and ruin my electrical system. thanks


----------



## DubOhio89 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: REMOTE CAR STARTER FOR 2006 VW JETTA 2.5 (machillo15)*

be very careful who you take it to for the install... the wires that need to be tapped are super thing gauge and about an inch long so not much room to work... and if you screw it up your between a rock and a hard place... ive done two so far as a MECP certified tech, but they are my least favorite.


----------



## kord (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: REMOTE CAR STARTER FOR 2006 VW JETTA 2.5 (DubOhio89)*

Don`t take it to best buy ... they don`t know how to do it. I took 3 shops to finely get it done. Showtime Audio in Chicago did it perfect.


----------

